# MS Access reservierte Wörter



## uniq (24. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

Eine DB-Abfrage bereitet mir Probleme. 
Ich würde gern wissen, wie ich reservierte Wörter wie "-" in einer select Anweisung behandeln soll.

In meiner Datenbank, habe ich in meiner Tabelle eine Spalte die "Lauf-Nr" heißt. 

Bsp. Abfrage: SELECT Lauf-Nr FROM Mustertabelle WHERE Lauf-Nr=2 ORDER BY Lauf-Nr

Wie Behandele ich hier"Lauf-Nr" in Java, sodass keine Fehlermeldung wie: 
"1 Parameter wurden erwartet, aber es wurden zu wenig Parameter übergeben" vermeiden kann?

Ich habe es mit [Lauf-Nr]" versucht aber das geht auch nicht.

Ich möchte ungern die Spaltennamen ändern 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## semi (24. Mrz 2008)

Du kannst Bindesrich/Minuszeichen nicht verwwenden. Wenn's sein muss, nimm Unterstrich.


----------



## sparrow (24. Mrz 2008)

Funktioniert es vielleicht mit Doppelten oder einfachen Anführungszeichen?

SELECT "Lauf-Nr" FROM Mustertabelle WHERE "Lauf-Nr"=2 ORDER BY "Lauf-Nr"
SELECT 'Lauf-Nr' FROM Mustertabelle WHERE 'Lauf-Nr'=2 ORDER BY 'Lauf-Nr'

Gemacht hab ich aber mit der Verbindung Java -> Access bisher noch nichts.


----------

